# MacBook Air 2013 : besoin d'aide pour bien choisir



## Dawn81 (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

grande adepte d'informatique, j'ai mis un temps certain avant de me décider à acheter un Mac (un iMac 27" plus précisément) l'an dernier. Je suis plus que ravie par l'expérience, mais du coup je ne supporte plus DU TOUT la lenteur de mes autres ordis, et surtout de mes 2 portables. Ca rame, ça plante, ça met vingt ans à charger, bref, j'en ai marre, et la sortie du nouveau MacBook Air 2013 m'a décidé à franchir le pas. 

Le hic... C'est que je ne sais absolument pas quoi choisir. J'ai un budget maxi de 1400 euros, et je sais que je veux un 13"... Par contre niveau config, je sèche.

Déjà, j'hésite entre le 128 Go et le 256 Go. Je compte principalement me servir de mon MacBook Air pour la bureautique, Internet, quelques jeux en ligne, un peu de multimédia (un DVD de temps en temps avec le SuperDrive)... Vu la différence de prix, je me demande s'il ne vaut pas mieux que je prenne le 128 Go et que je rajoute au besoin un disque dur externe (j'en ai une quantité phénoménale chez moi, en plus :rose...  Cette question-là est donc presque résolue...

Par contre niveau choix du processeur, je sèche. i5 ou i7, that is the question! J'aimerais savoir si le i7 améliore vraiment la réactivité du MacBook ou si c'est plus anedoctique. Et si j'opte pour le i7, je me dis qu'il vaut sûrement mieux que je prenne aussi les 8 Go de SDRAM histoire de rentabiliser au mieux l'investissement... 

En fait, la question c'est : pour l'usage que j'en fais, est-ce que je peux me contenter de la version "entrée de gamme", à 1099 euros, avec le i5 et les 4 Go de SDRAM ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux dépenser un peu plus pour avoir un ordinateur qui tienne la route un moment (genre 5 ou 6 ans...) ?

Si vous avez des avis à donner sur le sujet, je suis preneuse !

Merci !


----------



## nayals (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon avis : 
- Vu ton usage, le Intel Core i5 devrait être tout à fait suffisant. Un i7 serait intéressant si tu utilisais des applications un peu lourdes (genre calculs mathématiques, traitement vidéo, mais dans ce dernier cas le MBA n'est peut-être pas la meilleure option), mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.
- La taille du DD, ça c'est vraiment à toi de voir. Perso si j'allais acheter un MBA, je prendrais certainement un 256Go, mais vu que tu as un DD externe, tu ne fais pas de grosse erreur en prenant un 128Go. C'est à toi de voir donc.
- La SDRAM : si tu veux garder ton ordi 5 ou 6 ans, je te conseille vivement de prendre 8 Go de RAM. Aujourd'hui, 4 Go suffisent pour une utilisation comme la tienne, même si 8 Go restent appréciables. Par contre, dans 3 ou 4 ans, 8 Go seront quasi-indispensables je pense pour garder un ordi fluide et vif (les applications et OS X ont besoin de + en + de mémoire au fur et à mesure que les années (et les mises à jour) se succèdent).

J'espère t'avoir aidé, bon courage


----------



## brithe (13 Juin 2013)

Le i7 apporte un gain en réactivité c'est certain. Je ne pense cependant que ce n'est pas primordial sur un portable qui n'est qu'une seconde machine.
La taille du SSD est à prendre en compte mais, celui-ci n'étant pas soudé, il devrait pouvoir être changé par la suite. En fait tout dépend des logiciels que tu installeras dessus. Si cela se limite à 50/60 Go, le 128 devrait être suffisant. Tes data (documents) trouveront alors leur place sur un disque externe (ce qui facilitera aussi l'exportation vers le iMac !).
Le plus important est selon moi la RAM qui, elle, est soudée et donc non upgradable. 8 Go direct. Ça permettra à ton MBA de ne pas peiner d'ici un an ou deux. Encore une fois, on ne peut pas les changer par la suite.
Suivant ton budget, tu peux ensuite éventuellement voir pour passer à un SSD de 256 Go. Le processeur n'est, je pense, que secondaire, le I5 tournant (au vu des premiers tests) déjà très bien. Il me semble que le I7 n'est d'ailleurs qu'un bicoeur également, donc le gain doit être assez faible.

En espérant t'avoir aidé,

EDIT : Le temps d'écrire et on t'avait répondu. Au moins nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2013)

Privilégie la RAM, vu que tu ne peux pas la changer sur ce type de machine. 8Go sont un trict minimum si tu veux un peu faire durer ta machine.
Tant pis pour le processeur (i5 _versus_ i7), guère important pour ton usage.


----------



## florian1003 (13 Juin 2013)

C'est clair que 8 Go me semble bien, pas en dessous. C'est le gage d'une durée de vie plus longue. Cette machine me semble adaptée et bien dans le budget : http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MD760F/A? avec l'option RAM à 8 Go : 1 199 &#8364;.


----------



## Erwan S. (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'hésite également quant à la configuration de mon futur MacBook Air 11". 4 ou 8 Go de RAM ? J'entends bien qu'il semble indispensable de prendre 8 Go de RAM, mais pourquoi exactement en sachant que cet ordinateur ne me servira qu'à l'université ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2013)

8 Go c'est mieux pour faire tourner simultanément et confortablement plusieurs applications, à l'Université ou dans ta salle de bain, avec Mountain Lion.
C'est aussi un gage de pérennité vis à vis des futurs OS (10.9, 10.10 etc.) qui seront probablement, comme d'habitude, de plus en plus lourds.

Maintenant, tu peux te contenter de 4 Go de RAM. Au prix de ralentissements possibles selon les applications utilisées. Et rien ne dit que tu pourras faire tourner 10.10, quand il sortira.


----------



## Maxoubx (14 Juin 2013)

les 8go sont un vrai plus !

Quand je vois que sur des mac, ça fonctionne bien avec 4, il reste 1/1.5go de libre souvent. Si on passe ce mac avec 8go. il reste 3go généralement dans les tests que j'ai pu faire.

Le système se met plus a l'aise je trouve. Donc c'est un petit plus !

De plus quand je vois certains onglet sur safari ou chrome qui bouffe rien que a eux plus de 200mo ! si on a une navigation assez lourde ! vaut mieux avoir 8go !

En plus c'est toujours un plus a la revente, surtout que avec la remise AOC c'est 88&#8364;.


----------



## florian1003 (14 Juin 2013)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, 8 Go de RAM permettent de faire tourner plus d'Apps en même temps, le système est plus à son aise, et surtout, en considérant que les OS et autres logiciels demanderont de plus en plus de puissance, c'est un gaga de longévité, de pérennité de la machine.

L'option 8 Go de RAM me paraît donc indispensable (ce n'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que 8 Go est un standard sur l'iMac et les MacBook Pro Retina).


----------



## Erwan S. (14 Juin 2013)

Ok vous m'avez convaincu, merci beaucoup de vos réponses rapides !


----------



## frdo167 (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets d'utiliser ce post pour poser ma question.
Je compte faire mon premier achat de Mac mais mon budget reste limité.

J'hésite entre prendre le Macbook Air 2013 à 1099&#8364; ou rester sur l'ancien modèle en refurbish à 849&#8364; sachant que mon utilisation va surtout être internet, bureautique, lecture vidéos.

Selon vous est-il nécessaire de mettre 250&#8364; de plus ? J'ai l'impression qu'à part l'autonomie en nette progrès, il n'y a pas trop de gains d'une version à l'autre. Et à la revente éventuelle est-ce que ce sera plus intéressant.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Rimtape (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour frdo167

Je me permets de te répondre bien que je n'ai jamais poster ici 

En ce qui concerne le choix, je pense que c'est mieux d'ajouter 250 et d'avoir le dernier cri des puces d'autant plus qu'on verra l'intégralité de la puissance du mac quand Mavericks sera présent. D'autant plus que logiquement, comme t'achètes à la base un produit neuf et récent (donc de première main), il se vendra mieux qu'un produit datant d'un an ou plus et qu'il est de seconde main ...


----------



## nayals (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas que l'autonomie en nette progrès, mais aussi la rapidité du SSD. Cela se traduit par des temps de chargement des apps plus rapides, une sortie de veille plus rapide, et un démarrage plus rapide.

MacG en parle vers la fin de cet article :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260200/macbook-air-2013-des-performances-globalement-en-progres


----------



## lulubravo (14 Juin 2013)

nayals a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il n'y a pas que l'autonomie en nette progrès, mais aussi la rapidité du SSD. *Cela se traduit par des temps de chargement des apps plus rapides, une sortie de veille plus rapide, et un démarrage plus rapide.*
> 
> ...



Et au regard de son utilisation, cela va se traduire comment ?


----------



## frdo167 (14 Juin 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Et au regard de son utilisation, cela va se traduire comment ?



C'est exactement la question que je me pose. Vu mon utilisation somme toute assez limitée, vais-je réellement constater une différence flagrante ?


----------



## inoga (14 Juin 2013)

frdo167 a dit:


> C'est exactement la question que je me pose. Vu mon utilisation somme toute assez limitée, vais-je réellement constater une différence flagrante ?



Oui et non. 
Oui tu gagnera quelques secondes. Après ce sont des secondes chères. À toi de voir. 

Perso c'est l'autonomie qui me plait dans la gamme 2013. Autant le reste... Tous les proc sont sur dimensionnés pour une utilisation standard alors t'es certain de ne pas te tromper.


----------



## bafouille (15 Juin 2013)

Ce n'est que mon avis... et mon choix  
Hier j'ai commandé un macbook Air 2013  > un 13" (le 11" la proportion écran très étroite)

SSD 256 go (en lisant les différents compte-rendu Macgeneration compris et tout y était très bien expliqué) il semble acquis que le 128 go est beaucoup moins véloce que le 256 go - Et là c'est moins la capacité que la réactivité qui m'a fait prendre le SSD 256 go
Ensuite 8 go de ram qui me semble indispensable 

Après i5 ou i7 ? ayant besoin d'un "tout" petit peu de puissance j'ai choisi le i7 - mais je pense que le i5 aurait sans doute pu faire l'affaire - Perso j'ai pris cette machine pour sa portabilité - mon MBPro 15" me paraissant peser très lourd lors de mes déplacements.


----------



## Antinous (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je tiens tout dabord à vous remercier toutes et tous pour vos renseignements très intéressants, vos retours et vos conseils dachats (ça aide beaucoup).

Je souhaite acheter le nouveau Macbook Air 13" (2013) mais jai des interrogations notamment sur la configuration à choisir. Je ne prévois pas une utilisation intensive (seulement surf, écoute musique streaming, traitement de texte sur office) il sagit même dune utilisation basique. Cependant il sagira de ma machine principale.

Pour information, jai actuellement un Macbook unibody 13" de mi-2010.
- Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
- Mémoire : 4 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3
- Graphisme : NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 Mo
- Stockage : 250 Go Hitachi
- Logiciel : OX 10.8.4
Il me convient très bien et jen suis plus que satisfait même 3 ans après lavoir acheté (rapidité, batterie). Mais je souhaite gagner en mobilité.

Jai pense choisir la configuration suivante pour le nouveau Macbook Air 13" (daprès les infos que jai pu récupérer sur le forum) :
- Mémoire : 8 Go de SDRAM LPDDR3 à 1 600 MHz
- Stockage : 256 Go de stockage flash (pas forcément besoin de plus)

Ma question est la suivante : Quel processeur me conseillez-vous de choisir ?
- Intel Core i5 bicur à 1,3 GHz (Turbo Boost jusquà 2,6 GHz)
- Intel Core i7 bicur à 1,7 GHz (Turbo Boost jusquà 3,3 GHz) [+ 141,13 ]
La différence est-elle flagrante en terme de puissance ? Dois-je choisir la meilleure configuration ? Est-ce que je risque alors de perdre en autonomie ? (En effet jai cru voir sur le forum que lIntel Core i7 est moins économe en énergie).

Enfin une autre question : A quelle autonomie faut-il sattendre avec un Macbook Air 13" 2013 (12 heures dautonomie annoncées) et OS X Mavericks ? (LOS nest quen Beta actuellement mais les avancées technologiques laissent penser à un gain significatif)

Merci davance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Thorent (15 Juin 2013)

J'ai la même interrogation que d'autres : qu'apporte en pratique le i7 ?

J'utilise mon ordinateur pour surfer, bureautique, lecture de films, et pourquoi  pas un peu de jeu. 
De processeur est-il un plus pour la lecture de vidéos HD ? Et pour le jeu ?
Est ce une option à prendre si on compte garder sa machine 5 ans au moins ?


----------



## MachX (15 Juin 2013)

Personnellement j'ai le même problème au niveau choix. voici ce que j'en pense :

* Prendre absolument, si possible financièrement, 8 GO de mémoire. Surtout si on veut garder son Air plusieurs années. Cela est d'autant plus nécessaire d'après moi que la puce graphique HD 5000 utilise 1 GO de mémoire. Donc avec 4 GO, il n'en resterait que 3 GO pour les applications et les données. Cela me paraît juste. Ne pas oublier que cette mémoire ne peut pas être augmentée par la suite par l'utilisateur. Un argument sérieux également lors de la revente.

* Pour le SSD, prendre, si possible financièrement, le 256 GO. Les débits sont beaucoup plus élevés que sur les SSD de 128 GO. Et puis ça laisse de la marge pour installer quelques applications supplémentaires si nécessaire. Un argument sérieux également lors de la revente.

* Pour le processeur, je dirais que si on veut garder son Air peu de temps, le 1,3 Ghz suffira. Par contre si on veut le garder plusieurs années, le I7 me paraît un bon investissement. Outre le surcroit de puissance pour les opérations mono cur ou la fréquence est primordiale, cela est aussi un atout lors de la revente.

Voila ce que j'en pense. 8GO et 256 GO de SSD l'idéal. 1,3 Ghz si on garde peu de temps son Air, I7 si on le garde plus longtemps et si on doit lui faire accomplir des taches plus lourdes.


----------



## doupold (15 Juin 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, je pense comme presque tout le monde:
- 8 Go minimum de RAM. Mais c'est discutable, Mountain lion s'en sort très bien avec 4 Go (je dois admettre que j'ai une carte vidéo dédiée qui a sa propre RAM) et à voir en fonction de combien de temps l'ordi veut être gardé (plus de 4 ans?). Les nouvelles fonctionnalités de Marvericks permettent de MIEUX gérer la RAM (compression de RAM lorsque logiciels ouverts non utilisés).
- 256 Go minimum de SSD.
- en ce qui concerne le microprocesseur, à moins d'avoir une utilisation jeux/traitement d'images ou de vidéos avec un logiciel gourmand, le i5 suffit largement.
- Ancien ou nouveau modèle? Cela dépend du besoin en autonomie (grosse mobilité?) en du temps pendant lequel on compte garder sa machine (plus de 4 ans?).

Je possède un core 2 duo de 4 Go (Macbook pro Late 2008) et franchement, vu mon utilisation (texte, internet, regarder des films, un peu d'analyse statistiques) je ne ressens pas de lenteurs particulières, et aurais pu le garder un ou deux ans encore si je n'avais pas de problème de batteries.


----------



## iPadOne (15 Juin 2013)

L'éternelle question qui peux le moins veux le plus. 

Perso j'ai un MBA 13" i7 juillet 2012 en 8GB, ce machin est une fusée, j'ai pris la plus grosse version histoire d'être tranquille un moment mais en voyant les nouvelles machines je me demande si je vais ou pas prendre le nouveau plus pour l'autonomie qu'autre choses. 

Mon retour d'expérience avec cette machine (de travail) c'est qu'avec un gros SSD et 8 GB de ram j'ai entendu les ventilo tourner 3 fois en un an et pourtant j'utilise des soft lourd  et je ne ferme quasi jamais une seule appli et que je ne l'éteint que quand je suis obligé après une MaJ par exemple.

Conseiller une machine est assez risqué parce-qu'on ne prend pas de risque a taper 5 lignes sur un forum pour dire achète ceci ou cela on ne parle pas de ses $/. 

Dans le passé j'ai souvent pris des petites machines pensant les upgrader après, soit je ne l'ai jamais fait , soit quand je l'ai fait 6 mois après la machine rendais l'âme dans mon cas c'est pas grave les machines sont payé par ma boite et je n'ai pas de soucis de budget, mais tous le monde n'est pas dans le même cas que moi. 

En ce qui concerne la revente une grosse machine se vendra toujours plus facilement si le prix n'est pas délirant.


----------



## lulubravo (16 Juin 2013)

MachX a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai le même problème au niveau choix. voici ce que j'en pense :
> 
> * Prendre absolument, si possible financièrement, *8 GO de mémoire*. Surtout si on veut garder son Air plusieurs années. Cela est d'autant plus nécessaire d'après moi que la puce graphique HD 5000 utilise 1 GO de mémoire. Donc avec 4 GO, il n'en resterait que 3 GO pour les applications et les données. Cela me paraît juste. Ne pas oublier que cette mémoire ne peut pas être augmentée par la suite par l'utilisateur. *Un argument sérieux également lors de la revente*.
> 
> ...




On pourrait penser que tu achètes un matériel plus en pensant à sa revente qu'aux réels besoins que tu peux avoir ...

Tout se revend à un juste prix ... Pas besoin de gonfler la note pour rien ...


----------



## florian1003 (16 Juin 2013)

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Le i7 n'est vraiment pas indispensable pour un usage basique, voire même simple. Pour s'en rendre compte, je vous invite à attendre le test des MacBook Air 2013 que MacG prépare pour dans quelques jours.


----------



## Thorent (17 Juin 2013)

Pour un usage basique effectivement ça a l'air très bien. Mais dans l'optique de garder longtemps sa machine, cette option prend le de l'intérêt ?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

non aucun, car un i7 augmente les performances quand le processeur est sollicité 

conversion de vidéos etc...

Si dans 2 ans nos besoins augmentes ça sera pour toute la machine et non seulement sur des pointes quand on lui demande ! 

donc un I7 il est justifié que si y a un besoin immédiat de puissance brute mais en aucun cas une sérénités pour garder la machine plus longtemps


----------

